# What's your all time favorite game?



## uzumakinahian (Dec 4, 2014)

My all time favorite has to be Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution on Nintendo Wii! What about  you'all?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 4, 2014)

Freespace 2 hands down.

//HbS


----------



## martryn (Dec 4, 2014)

Leaning towards Final Fantasy Tactics, but I've played a crap load of Rome: Total War, too.  Those are two games I keep coming back to, time and time again.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 4, 2014)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines

To this day, there hasn't been a game that has grabbed me the way it did.

Not even Half-Life.


----------



## Luke (Dec 4, 2014)

Champions of Norrath: Realms of Everquest 

I have great memories playing that game with my dad when I was younger. Sure, it's technically not the greatest thing out there, but it's the game I've had the most fun playing by a longshot.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 4, 2014)

Budokai 3.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't think of a particular one, so i'll just say MGS series.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't have one. But the Fallout franchise tickles my fancy pretty nicely.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 4, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Monna (Dec 4, 2014)

Kirby Super Star


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 4, 2014)

Dark Souls.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 3 or Chrono Trigger


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Itachі (Dec 5, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 2, a combination of beauty and nostalgia.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2014)

Shinobi III, and Sonic 3 with Sonic and Knuckles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2014)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 6, 2014)

Tales Of Legendia or Legend of Mana.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2014)

Bioshock
**


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 6, 2014)

Forgot ctr fuck, i love a lot.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Forgot ctr fuck, i love a lot.



fucking CTR. awesome. i had it on Psone. i have it on ps3 now. one of the top favs


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 7, 2014)

Probably counter strike 1.5, then 1.6

I spent my whole chldhood playnig this game and enjoyed eery minute of it


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 7, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines
> 
> To this day, there hasn't been a game that has grabbed me the way it did.
> 
> Not even Half-Life.




Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines was indeed maybe the best game I've ever played too. Even though it was full of bugs and not really finished at it's release, I found it frustrating, that it was rather a short game. 

Honorable mention: Gothic 2, C&C, Unreal Tournament and Half Life. Those nostagic LAN party feels.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2014)

Persona        4


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2014)

Counter-Strike: Source.  No other game has captured my attention like that game has.  Even after 3,840+ hours I still enjoy the game more than any other in my collection.


----------

